# Εκδήλωση για το Αμερικανικό Μικρό Διήγημα (Flash Fiction)



## azimuthios (Sep 16, 2011)

*Μι­κρά Δι­η­γή­μα­τα Αμε­ρι­κανών Συγ­γρα­φέ­ων *


Η Ελ­λη­νο­αμε­ρι­κα­νι­κή Έ­νω­ση πα­ρου­σιά­ζει, σε συ­νερ­γασί­α με το λο­γο­τε­χνι­κό πε­ριο­δι­κό _Πλα­νό­διον_ και το ι­στο­λό­γιό του για το μι­κρό δι­ή­γη­μα Ι­στο­ρί­ες Μπονζά­ι, το 50ό τεύ­χος του πε­ριο­δι­κού με τί­τλο «Α­με­ρι­κα­νι­κό μπον­ζά­ι [Flash Fiction]: 43 Μι­κρά Δι­η­γή­μα­τα Α­με­ρι­κα­νών Συγ­γρα­φέ­ων. Μια αν­θολο­γί­α». 

*Η πα­ρου­σί­α­ση θα πραγ­μα­το­ποι­η­θεί την Πέ­μπτη, 22 Σε­πτεμ­βρί­ου 2011 στις 20:00, στο Θέ­α­τρο της Ελ­λη­νο­α­με­ρι­κα­νι­κής Έ­νω­σης (Μασ­σα­λί­ας 22, Κο­λω­νά­κι).*

Το 50ό τεύχος του πε­ριοδι­κού Πλα­νό­διον εστιά­ζει στο αμε­ρι­κα­νικό μι­κρό διήγη­μα, γνω­στό ως flash fiction, το οποίο από τις αρχές της δε­καετί­ας του ’90 γνώρι­σε με­γά­λη επιτυχί­α στον αγγλό­φω­νο κό­σμο και παγκόσμια ανα­γνώ­ρι­ση και ά­σκη­σε ευ­ρύ­τα­τη επιρ­ροή. Στο τεύ­χος πα­ρουσιάζο­νται 43 μι­κρά διη­γή­μα­τα σταχυολο­γη­μέ­να από τις πέ­ντε κα­λύ­τε­ρες αμε­ρικανικές ανθο­λο­γί­ες του είδους που κυ­κλο­φο­ρούν. Με­ταξύ των αμε­ρι­κανών συγγραφέ­ων που με­τα­φρά­ζο­νται, πε­ριλαμ­βά­νονται ση­μα­ντι­κά ονόματα της α­μερικανικής λογο­τε­χνί­ας, όπως οι Ρέι Μπρά­ντμπε­ρι, Τομ Χαζούκα, Λάνγκστον Χιούζ, Τζό­ις Κάρολ Όουτ­ς, Σαμ Σέ­παρ­ντ, Τζον Απντά­ικ, Τέ­νε­σι Ουί­λιαμ­ς, Το­μπάιας Γούλ­φ. 

Το ι­στολό­γιο Ιστο­ρί­ες Μπον­ζά­ι είναι μια δια­δι­κτυακή επιθεώρη­ση για το μικρό δι­ή­γη­μα και ταυ­τό­χρο­να μια δια­δι­κτυακή ανθο­λο­γί­α εν προόδῳ για το συ­γκε­κρι­μέ­νο είδος. Ειδι­κεύεται στο ελλη­νικό διήγη­μα και ταυτό­χρο­να πα­ρου­σιά­ζει έγκυ­ρες με­τα­φρά­σεις δι­η­γη­μά­των στα ελλη­νικά.


Θα μι­λή­σουν οι: 

Γιάν­νης Πα­τίλης, ποι­η­τής, εκδό­της του λο­γο­τε­χνι­κού πε­ριο­δι­κού Πλα­νό­διον και της ιστο­σε­λί­δας "Ιστο­ρί­ες Μπον­ζά­ι"

Βα­σί­λης Μα­νου­σά­κης, συγ­γρα­φέ­ας, κα­θη­γη­τής, με­τα­φρα­στής

Ηρώ Νι­κο­πού­λου, συγ­γρα­φέ­ας, εικα­στι­κός


Κα­τά τη διάρ­κεια της εκ­δή­λω­σης θα δια­βα­στούν δι­η­γή­μα­τα α­πό το α­φιέ­ρω­μα.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 16, 2011)

Αρκετοί συντελεστές του αφιερώματος βρίσκονται ανάμεσα στους Λεξιλόγους, οπότε θα χαιρόμουν πολύ να σας έβλεπα όλους εκεί. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

Μήπως είναι και του αγίου Flash Gordon αύριο;


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 21, 2011)

Στην απεργία αναφέρεσαι; Ε, τι να κάνουμε! Θα πάμε όπως μπορούμε. 

Κίνησε ο Εβραίος κι ήταν η μέρα Σάββατο... που λένε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> [...] Κίνησε ο Εβραίος κι ήταν η μέρα Σάββατο... που λένε.



Κίνησε _να πάει στο παζάρι_, λένε οι πολλοί. Και το τοπικό "είπε ο γύφτος να χορέψει και σπάσαν τα νταούλια".


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2011)

Εσείς που θα κινείστε με ιδιωτικό μέσο αύριο στην Αθήνα, να κοιτάτε και στο πεζοδρόμιο για κανέναν απελπισμένο, που δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει στο σπίτι του.
Μήπως θυμηθούμε ότι, εκτός από κοινωνικό αυτοματισμό, έχουμε και κοινωνική αλληλεγγύη.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2011)

Αν αποφάσιζα να κινηθώ με ιδιωτικό μέσον αύριο, που θα γίνει το απόλυτο μποτιλιάρισμα, κάποιον θα μάζευα από τον δρόμο. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να κινηθώ, παρά μόνο με τα πόδια στη γειτονιά μου.


----------



## crystal (Sep 22, 2011)

Εντωμεταξύ, σήμερα είναι η Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Χωρίς Αυτοκίνητο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2011)

Μήπως φέτος είναι και το Παγκόσμιο Έτος Χωρίς Λεφτά;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2011)

crystal said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, σήμερα είναι η Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Χωρίς Αυτοκίνητο.


Α, γι' αυτό απεργούν όλες οι συγκοινωνίες. Κι εμείς οι ασυνείδητοι πήραμε τα αυτοκίνητά μας και ξεχυθήκαμε στους δρόμους, αντί να μιμηθούμε τους ταξιτζήδες και τους λεωφορειατζήδες.


----------



## crystal (Sep 22, 2011)

Μα αυτό ακριβώς είναι το σουρεαλιστικό: η σημερινή απεργία των ΜΜΜ.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 23, 2011)

Όντως, ειρωνεία. :) 

Με αυτοκίνητα ή μη, η εκδήλωση πήγε καλά τηρουμένων των αναλογιών. Ήρθε κάποιος κόσμος (σαφώς λιγότερος από αυτούς που περιμέναμε) και κύλησε ομαλά. 

Η πλάκα είναι ότι λόγω της απεργίας των ταξί κατά πρώτο λόγο και του φόβου των Ιουδαίων κατά δεύτερο, οι δρόμοι ήταν άδειοι, η κίνηση άνετη και οι θέσεις πάρκινγκ άφθονες. 

Είχαμε και εκπροσώπηση της Λεξιλογίας, ευτυχώς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορέσαμε να εκπροσωπηθούμε με τον τρόπο που εκπροσωπείται η Λεξιλογία σε μη πνευματικές ευωχίες.
Όσο για την αλληλεγγύη:

*Έκαναν... οτοστόπ μέσω twitter!*
«Φεύγω από Αμαρουσίου-Χαλανδρίου για Π. Φάληρο στις 4.30! Ετερος;»
«16.30-17.00 από Μαρούσι προς Νέα Σμύρνη μέσω Αττικής Οδού. Έως 3 χωράνε άνετα».
Δεκάδες μηνύματα σαν αυτά κατέκλυσαν χθες το twitter. Οι Αθηναίοι επιστράτευσαν τις νέες τεχνολογίες και τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης προκειμένου να βοηθήσουν όσους δεν είχαν αυτοκίνητο, μηχανή ή ποδήλατο και δεν μπορούσαν να μετακινηθούν λόγω της απεργίας των μέσων μαζικής μεταφοράς. Η εθελοντική πρωτοβουλία Athens Transport έριξε την ιδέα νωρίς χθες το πρωί. Ενημέρωσε δηλαδή τους χρήστες του twitter και τους επισκέπτες του site πως όσοι έχουν ελεύθερη θέση στο αυτοκίνητό τους θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν άλλους να μετακινηθούν παίρνοντάς τους μαζί τους. Η ανταπόκριση ήταν άμεση και εντυπωσιακή. Δεκάδες πολίτες ενημέρωναν τους υπόλοιπους ότι διαθέτουν θέση στο αυτοκίνητό τους[...]
http://www.tanea.gr/ellada/article/?aid=4659259​


----------

